# DISASTER/HUMANITARIAN PHOTOGRPHY



## zoriah.com (Feb 3, 2005)

http://zoriah.com 

Zoriah is an award winning photojournalist whose work has been seen in some of the worlds most prestigious publications, museums and galleries.  With a background in Disaster Management and Humanitarian Aid,  Zoriah specializes in documenting humanitarian crises in third world countries.  This site is worth checking out if you love photography or are interested in social issues worldwide.

http://zoriah.com


----------

